# Bareboats in LaPaz?



## ughmo2000 (Feb 12, 2003)

Anyone know of any charter opportunities for a bareboat cat in LaPaz?

The Boss and I would like to play in the Cortez for a couple weeks.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Cliff


----------



## awayocean (Oct 12, 2004)

Moorings...........


----------



## ughmo2000 (Feb 12, 2003)

Moorings would like you to part with a totally exorbitant amount of money for the pleasure also...

But thank you!


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

And it is worth it. We were there last Spring and the area is unbelievable. Like sailing in the Grand Canyon filled up with water.

Try www.sailonline.com; there are owners selling time that they have on their Mooring boats that they can't use.

You get what you pay for.

Sonny,
s/v SKYLARK, P-36 For Sale
s/y NIRVANA. M494


----------



## Sully1957 (Dec 30, 2006)

I have to agree with Sonny. La Paz is a wonderful trip. We went in October 2005. Four of us on a M403 and had a super trip. The Moorings is the only game in La Paz for bareboats, unless you can fine a private party, but their service was outstanding. The briefing was very good (thanks Mike) and the area is stunning. My impression was that it was very much like Tucson with water. Most of the time we had an anchorage to our selves, including two nights at Isle de San Francisco. You are your own party, there are no places to go ashore and find any nightlife like in the BVI, but it is a very relaxing place. Be aware of the prevailing winds for the time of year you are there and find appropriate anchorages that are sheltered. Also take fishing gear - we trolled off the back of the boat and caught fish nearly every day. Several skipjack tuna, which are generally not worth eating, but also dorado which are excellent. We had fresh fish for dinner almost every night.

Provisioning is easy as there are several large grocery stores in La Paz. Negotiate your cab fare before you get into the cab - five bucks will generally get you anywhere in town. Ask the locals for dinner suggestions - Bismark II is excellent. Have a great time!


----------



## ughmo2000 (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks Sonny, Scully,

Although I've sailed a few Bashes from southern Mexico as yet I've not had the opportunity to sail up in the Cortez. 

Another place I'd like to disappear for awhile!


----------

